# Wife said she is leaving after 7 years of marriage



## george duke (Sep 30, 2021)

With some people, its all about the money! Crossed paths online, talked, married and retired together. Problem, I was talked into retirement by the wife who made more money than myself after retirement. Her 6K me 2K (SS) I spend by 401 remodeling the house. 
My plan was to work (4k, med ins, 401K) wife talked me into retiring with pledging to put her 5k together with my 2k and we would ride into the sun set together traveling the world and enjoying time together.
In the beginning the plan worked, we traveled to Europe took cruises and played golf together. Then came CV19, we have been home for a year and a half. During this time we would only spend time together over dinner and the evening news. Most of our conversations were ok in that I love to talk and she doesn't. When ever I say something she doesn't agree with she screams and yells in return with me ending up not talking to her for a few days because I hate the drama.
Now if she does walk out I will be homeless and without med ins. I ask her if she wants to do counseling but have not heard back from her. 
What should I do?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Get an attorney and find out how to best protect yourself financially. 

You'll likely have to sell the home and find yourself a new place to live with the proceeds. 

What's happening to you is very commonly what happens to a lot of women who have been stay-at-home moms during divorce. So the legal system knows how to deal with it.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How long have you been married? Why aren't you spending time together during the day?


----------

